# I met Jimmy Moses and "Tony" yesterday!!!



## vcroft0313

Ok so this was a big deal to me. I very much admire this man. I've heard that he's horrible. I've heard that he would give you the shirt off of his back.
Well yesterday we drove 5 hours to a show in N. GA to pick up my new bitch Kaleef's Pepper Grace. She is from Jimmy and Sheree. While there, I got to meet Pacino AKA Tony. And imo, he's absolutely stunning. He took BOB. I don't know if he placed after that, we didn't stay to watch. But he's got a great personality and is a wonderful boy.
Spent an hour with Jimmy. Love him!!! We talked about the problems in the American Lines, he gave me lots of helpful advice for my new bitch, and we just chit chatted about different things.
I know when you are in the place that he is, people are going to form their opinions about you without having ever met you, but I'm glad I didn't let everything I have heard lead me in with a pre-conceived notion of him. 
I'm so excited that I have them for mentors and any help that I need.
Anyway, that's my brag for the day! 
Here's a pic of Tony that I took.


----------



## agilegsds

Congrats on your new girl!

I saw Tony at the Louisville shows a few years ago and thought he was spectaculor. What a head!


----------



## windwalker718

Folks always like to throw stones @ those on the top. I knew Jimmy slightly from showing in the 80's. The negative comments were that he was rather cocky... I did hear him brag that he could finish a White German Shepherd if he had the other end of the lead... but like Michael Flatley (Lord of the Dance/ Riverdance) said when he got that same criticism... it's only arrogant if it's not true... lol

Jimmy's a heck of a handler, and was smart in co-owning a number of dogs durring his years showing with top breeders... it helped their pocketbook on handler fees, and helped his kennel have access to the best dogs of the time. He's been quite consistent in producing quality conformation dogs.

My favorite handler of all time though was Fred Olsen. Both as a handler, a dog person... and a human. Quite a guy. He was the one who stepped in and saved Kenny Raynor's life when the mastiff which his daughter was handling attacked and took him to the ground by the head. Fred stepped in grabbed the lead and choked the dog down til he released Ken. 

Guess the folks I met who impressed me the most were Bill Goldbecker (HE was a character!!), Fred Lanting, and Orrie Nordness.


----------



## mkennels

I seen tony last year at salem, va show, tried to talk to jimmy but he just blew us off, I even tried to talk to my boy's co-owner well lets say I won't have him handle my dog, jimmy yes but him no, but anyway..lol I would love to talk to him I have heard both about him as well, but would like to meet before I pass judgement, I have his book and love it


----------



## katieliz

i have been watching jimmy since he was young man handling lance. i was about 9 years old then and i had a terrible crush on him. jimmy is jimmy. what else can you say. my favorite handler of all time was jim norris when he was handling judd. when judd went canadian grand victor they literally flew around the ring. we all thought there were gonna become airborn. it was spectacular. jim norris was wonderful and the most down to earth, nicest man.


----------



## Xeph

I've tried talking to Jimmy several times...never gave me the time of day. Glad some of you had good experiences


----------



## vcroft0313

I'm so glad I didn't pass judgement on him before I met him.
I thought he was a really great guy. 
My fiance did as well. 
I'm sorry that some of you had bad experiences. I know when we were there, so many people came up to him that he didn't know to say hi. He talked to everyone of them. Even gave advice and stuff on dogs when asked. 
I'm sure it can get tiring sometimes when so many people want to talk to you and you are just trying to get all of your dogs shown. 
I know ringside he was short and focused, but once the breed was over, he was very approachable. 
And the book, are you talking about "The German Shepherd today?"


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Glad you had a great experience, he is very loyal to this breed.

What did he say about


> Quote: the problems in the American Lines


 and does he think there are changes coming in the breed ring?


----------



## Branca's Mom

I have spoken to him numerous times and he seemed pretty nice. Last time I had Urro out and he spent some time petting him and we talked about the W. German working lines. He was done for the day and maybe he was simply bored??? LOL


----------



## JenM66

I've seen him at the Trenton Kennel Club show several times - handling Dallas and Genevia. I didn't go today due to the weather but maybe he wasn't there this year. Have to check for results!


----------



## trudy

As a total newbie I attended the Can National with Ty my 4 month old just to watch. I was confused about some of the goings on and mentioned it to a lady standing near by. She was very pleasant and answered some questions. She also apologized up front for the time when she would be called on to be double handler for her dog, then she introduced herself as Sheri Moses. 

She answered my questions, and told me to feel free to approach her any time and that I should also feel free to email her too. She was polite, friendly and gracious with my thoughts and concerns I said. 

So maybe both are nice ordinary people with a job to do.


----------



## wolfstraum

Just goes to show that reserving judgement instead of believing 2nd, 3rd - 15th hand "info" is wise. This happens all the time....too bad as alot of people will be short changed in their interactions with others due to gossip and half lies.

Lee


----------



## Deejays_Owner

Very Cool


----------



## Smithie86

I think it is also how and when people are approached. I met Jimmy years back, but he was on the sidelines and just chatting with people. He was very nice and easy to talk to.

Sometimes, a handler (no matter what dicipline) will be focused and in the "zone", ready to compete . People will not see that or ignore it and start chatting. And the handler will try to move off and re-focus


----------



## windwalker718

Main thing to remember... Don't go up to Jimmy while he's @ ringside waiting to go in, or after winning a class and waiting for the Winners class or BOB to go back in. He won't be in the mood to chat about dogs at that point. He's very focused, and very competitive... @ ringside he's all about business until he's done. I'm sure that the same is true of other professional Show handlers, and for Working handlers as well.


----------



## Xeph

Every time I've approached him, he was just chatting and relaxing, so maybe I just suck


----------



## sleachy

I "met" him once up in Rockland county, NY. I was outside with Tooz and chitchatting with a friend and her chessie. He was passing by us (being towed by a female gsd, not sure who the dog was) and he paused to ask what my "puppy" was showing in. I politely replied that my 6 yr old bitch was showing in Nov obedience. He remarked that she looked very young and his gsd towed him on. I had always heard he was snooty but he did stop to acknowledge us!


----------



## trudy

maybe the difference in how he greets someone is potential client or potential competitor? Or maybe just timing, we all have times when we are more open to socialize or when we feel off. i sure hope that is all it is.


----------



## Xeph

I don't know...I've tried a few times and just decided it wasn't worth the effort anymore. 

I'm glad some of you had good experiences







I've never met Sheri, so can't and won't comment on her.


----------



## Mcowley

Does anyone remember Virginia "Dinny" Cowley of Nether-Lair Kennels? She bred, handled and judged fine shepherds. Her finest was Gran Victor Ch. Red Rocks Gino aka Nikki. Dinny has passed away. Dinny's most treasured times were being part of the German Shepherd dog world.


----------

